# Ate his last crappie! But I got a few for me



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Got ten yesterday and it Took a while this morning but I ended up with 13 all on jigs from the kayak. Had 5 that were right at 15"! Last fish of the day was about an eight inch crappie. Had him almost to the yak when I see a white flash and here we go. Thought it was a big bass but it ended up being a 26" flathead. All fish were tight on treetops in about 8' of water .


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Come on fall ! I just can't make myself go crappie fishing when it's hot. It just feels.... wrong ! Like deer hunting in July. Lol Nice mess of crappie there Kevin.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yep he got his last sport fish. The GA fish & game is asking people to go catch them out of the Satilla river they're eating all the redbreast up. They use to be kinda famous for their redbreast fishing.

I use to help my uncle on his farm when I was a teenager. They lived right on the river. It wasn't more than 20 feet wide there you could walk across it. Took many a baths in that river.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I ate him for supper - fried fish and light bread. Dang!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a good trip, love me some flathead belly!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice spread Tryn. 
You fishing your jigs under corks? 

If I had to catch a perch to save my life, somebody would have to throw dirt on me.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Nice spread Tryn.
> 
> You fishing your jigs under corks?
> 
> ...




N o corks but it ain't a bad idea. Throwing weedless jigs at the thickest stuff I can find


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Now that is one fine mess of fish. The Choctawhatchee is going down again so it's about time to start messing around tree tops.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> N o corks but it ain't a bad idea. Throwing weedless jigs at the thickest stuff I can find


What kind of weedless jig heads do you use? I tried a couple different types but still seem to stay hung up.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> What kind of weedless jig heads do you use? I tried a couple different types but still seem to stay hung up.


Joey. They are in there fall pattern from what I can tell. 6 to 8 ft and in the lakes. We caught some last week jigging treetops for about an hour after we ran out of shrimp. Most were caught on a jig color or grayish on top and greenish blue on bottom half. Straight up vertical jigging. We were really close to gravine island.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

countryjwh said:


> Joey. They are in there fall pattern from what I can tell. 6 to 8 ft and in the lakes. We caught some last week jigging treetops for about an hour after we ran out of shrimp. Most were caught on a jig color or grayish on top and greenish blue on bottom half. Straight up vertical jigging. We were really close to gravine island.


Thanks Jeremy. I'll give it a try next weekend.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> What kind of weedless jig heads do you use? I tried a couple different types but still seem to stay hung up.


 Try Charlie Brewer Crappie Slider heads -- they're great !


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

http://cdn3.volusion.com/ufyzk.uhmky/v/vspfiles/photos/TH-2.jpg?1434433075

these are like slider heads. its called an Arkie turbo head.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

one word - WOW!

glad you got into 'em and ate 'em up. pretty work.

catch 'em up.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Joey. I used crappie sliders most of the summer but discovered hand tied weedless from B&B weedless crappie jigs. Two months with these and I think I get more bites, lose less fish and the rate of getting hung up is the same as the slider, virtually none. The biggest difference is not having to keep sliding that rubber jig back up to the head. I use 1/32 and 1/24oz.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Kevin. I'll try em out. I need to change something for sure. The spider rigging thing just ain't working for me.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ordered some of these too


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Throw it at underwater structure, hold the rod tip up and watch that line for the thump!! I promise 99% of my bites come just as soon as I start feeling structure. No structure - no bite


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm pitching jigs this weekend. Not even gonna buy any minnows.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> I'm pitching jigs this weekend. Not even gonna buy any minnows.




Mine had to die and the bait shop run out to force me to learn jigs


----------

